# Off Topic > The Water Cooler >  >  Olympics 2012

## day92

Anyone getting excited to see the opening ceremonies for the Olympics tomorrow? The opening ceremonies in Beijing four years ago was amazing so I'm really curious to see what London has in store. 

What are some of you guys favorite events? I like to watch the women's gymnastics (like every other man), swimming and track and field.

----------


## Kyle123

Well Im having a bbq, plenty of beer and watching it on tv at home with a few people round. I'm waiting with a baited masochistic breath to see what they dredge up to put on display as British, Marmite maybe, Bovril? Maybe a video of William & Kate discussing the weather whilst morris dancing to someone playing the bagpipes to a rendition of Mama by the spice girls perhaps. 

I can hardly wait  :Wink: 

Seriously though, I'm quite looking forward to it  :Smilie:

----------


## tom1977

> What are some of you guys favorite events?



Volleyball of course  :Smilie: 
regards

----------


## JapanDave

Considering the fact I was once an (almost) Olympic athlete, I am certainly looking forward the the events to follow. 

Cheers everyone. And I hope you enjoy them.

----------


## romperstomper

Presumably this was before the beer chugging started? Or were you a rower?  :Wink:

----------


## Cutter

I could have been an Olympic athlete - the guy sitting in the back of the boat shouting "Stroke, stroke, stroke ....."
That counts!

----------


## ChemistB

I like the gymnastics, men and women, wrestling, archery, table tennis, canoeing, badmitten, most of the ones that get no air time in the USA.   :Smilie:

----------


## Mordred

I like watching the women runners, gymnastics, and every other sport with female participants.  Archery is pretty cool too.  Oh and hockey, wait, wrong season.

----------


## Cutter

They have field hockey, don't they?

----------


## Mordred

Sorry Cutter, did you type "field" hockey?  The only hockey I know about is the sport on ice  :Smilie: !  Go Jets Go!  

Seriously though, we haven't had cable TV in our house in many years and we just got it so that we can watch this year's Olympics.  My family and I are somewhat excited about taking in the Olympics, especially now that we have our new big-screen TV.   :Wink: , now I can watch the female athletes like they are in my room.  Woohoo!

----------


## day92

> Considering the fact I was once and Olympic athlete, I am certainly looking forward the the events to follow.



Tug of war use to be an event. Were you an anchor?  :Wink:

----------


## Kyle123

Been watching the football that's already started, though team GB hardly inspired confidence, still early days and it's only like the second time they've played together.

I only just found out that wrestling is an Olympic sport, seriously, can't get my head around that one. Thought wrestling was all about sparkly pants and pretending to hit people  :Confused:

----------


## Whizbang

Kyle, that is Entertainment Wrestling, and is entirely scripted (and rediculous).  Olympic Wresting is the actual sport of wrestling (grappling), with the intent of pinning your opponent to the mat through the use of strength and technique.  It is a legitimate sport.

Although, due to the nature of the sport, the suit required is skin tight.  Also due to the nature of the sport, the two opponents are often in positions that would require explaining if, say, they were suddenly walked in upon in a hotel room together rather than on a wrestling mat.  The homophobic jokes are hard to avoid.

But seriously, it can be pretty intense and interesting to watch.

----------


## JapanDave

> Presumably this was before the beer chugging started? Or were you a rower?



I meant to have said "Almost" an Olympic athlete, but I did get to go to 2 world championships in my sport (And many more events) and win a silver medal at one of those. It was not in beer chugging though! LOL

----------


## roki4

Weightlifting and 100, 200m sprints with those crazy bunch of Jamaicans.  :Cool:

----------


## thecuteonexoxo

Most definitely gymnastics tennis football and men's swimming

----------


## Kyle123

Well 7 minutes to go, bbq done, drinking game downloaded, sozzled already. It's gonna be a good one!

----------


## Kevin UK

Well done to every one involved in the opening ceremony. The choreography was brilliant, Rowan Atkinson was hilarious as well as the James Bond sketch. 

Good luck to all the athletes. :Smilie:

----------


## cbsansoy

Is it just me or are the Chinese really good at every single sport?

----------


## day92

The open ceremonies were good but know where near the Beijing ceremonies. I really did enjoy Paul McCartney though.

Ah what I wouldn't give to be in the Olympic village right now with the world's best women athletes. Maybe in another life time  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## TMS

I don't think anyone expected it to be directly comparable to the Beijing opening ceremony ... who could compete with that?  My understanding was that the intention was to deliver something different, which it achieved admirably.  Overall, I was quite impressed.

Paul McCartney was one of the things I'd pick out as "not enjoying" ... couldn't work out the relevance of McCartney or Hey Jude.

But there you go ... one man's meat.

----------


## jayinthe813

not a fan of the water polo lol

----------


## martindwilson

can't stand the whole corporate bean feast.

----------


## TMS

@Martin: totally agree on the beanfeast ... and the b@$t@rd$ couldn't even be @r$ed to turn up and sit in the seats they were allocated, thus preventing the general populace to enjoy the experience first hand.

And they wonder why there's no-one in London to go shopping, after they scared everyone witless with talk of security issues, transport issues, potential terrorism ... hence ground to air missiles on blocks of apartments ... not to mention the catastrophic ticketing fiasco.

Anybody watch 2012 ... fantastic!  Not sure if it's art imitating true life or the other way around.  Such an accurate portrayal of the general ****-up.

OK, so I don't often have strong views.

---------- Post added at 10:12 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:09 PM ----------

That was meant to say c o c k - u p       [(0(k-up] [<0<k-up] not what it might look like

----------


## martindwilson

well i disagree about the 



> after they scared everyone witless



 bit. only non Londoners,
we don't care less and have had worse threats for real in the 70's/80's

----------


## Mordred

I was disgusted to see on the news about all the empty seats that are owned by corporations that probably never had the personnel to fill them.  Alas, this is the way of the monetary world though, as disgusting as it may be.  On the other forum that I am not aloud to mention I asked if any of the English/Britains/UKers would be attending and the response was that of affordability and availability.  The most pressing issue that I've noticed about all Olympic games that I have watched is the lack of funding to athletes world-wide yet the corporations that invest in these games make money from them but yet don't give back to those at the bottom of the hierarchy (the athletes, coaches, and etc).  Again, this is the way of the monetary world we live in.

----------


## daddylonglegs

I pass the Olympic stadium every day on my way to work, I applied for tickets for several events but only managed to get tickets for the football so I saw "Team GB" play in Manchester 2 days before the opening ceremony!

Beach volleyball is taking place within walking distance of my workplace but it's the cycling I'm looking forward to most before the athletics starts, hopefully Wiggins has just lit the blue touch paper.....





> not a fan of the water polo lol



I agree, it's the horses I feel sorry for.....

----------


## Mordred

LoL, DDL --> Horses?

----------


## martindwilson

the whole event could have tickets limited to those living in london only,there are more than enough of every nation living here anyway,saved everyone else a fortune.

----------


## Kevin UK

He done well daddylonglegs





> hopefully Wiggins has just lit the blue touch paper.....

----------


## ChemistB

Supposedly they have changed something to help fill the seats since it was very embarrassing  for them on international TV but not sure what that was.  I would suggest the policy "show up on time or the tickets are given away".   Then at a suitable time, i.e 10 minutes after start of match on longer events or at start on quicker events, the tickets go to people at the gates.

----------


## Mordred

> Then at a suitable time, i.e 10 minutes after start of match on longer events or at start on quicker events, the tickets go to people at the gates.



That seems like a great idea but with that there will be double dipping (of sorts) with regard to seat sales.  Also, what about the people that get stuck in traffic and are 20 minutes late?  Are they S.O.L?  It's a tricky situation I wot!  Perhaps the Olympic committee should limit the corporate sales so that this type of scenario doesn't keep happening.  The China Olympics were the same way with many empty seats and I'm sure that many other countries have run the show in the same manner.  In saying that, I don't recall many empty seats with regards to the Winter Olympics hosted by Canada in 2010.

----------


## ChemistB

I said give them away so not double dipping and I understand the danger of getting stuck in traffic but I'm guessing if your seats are on the line, there'd be a lot less of that.  I guess there can be the option to Call ("I'm on my way").

In Canada, people just wanted to get in out of the cold.   :Wink:

----------


## day92

> In saying that, I don't recall many empty seats with regards to the Winter Olympics hosted by Canada in 2010.



Is that a shameless plug for Canada?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Ive been to Winnipeg - remember going to Blondie's and VJs. Are they still around?

----------


## ChemistB

So what sports aren't in the Olympics and should they be?

Racketball, Squash and Platform tennis   (probably although squash is played in an enclosed court, not exactly spectator)

Rugby  (why isn't that an Olympic sport?)

American Football (thinking it doesn't have the international appeal, only big in Australia and Canada I think)

----------


## Mordred

> Is that a shameless plug for Canada?



Yep!   :Smilie: 





> Ive been to Winnipeg - remember going to Blondie's and VJs. Are they still around?



As far as I know they are both still around although I can't be too certain about VJs.

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> So what sports aren't in the Olympics and should they be?



Funnily enough  I was discussing this with she who must be obeyed at lunch today.

I'd just been watching the archery and it struck me that if archery why not darts? Arguably a purer sport since the equipment involved, i.e. a tube of metal with some  flights is  much simpler than  modern bows which seem to have all sorts of  sights, counterweights and other appendages.  I  dread to think  how Robin Hood would have fared  lugging those things  through Sherwood forest to  battle  with the  Sheriff of Nottingham.

----------


## Pete_UK

One sport that does have international appeal is golf (don't play it myself). Also Rugby Football and Rugby League. What about Cricket ??

Pete

----------


## ChemistB

I can see darts, I think golf takes too long (although they do have the marathon).  How long is a cricket match?

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> I can see darts, I think golf takes too long (although they do have the marathon).  How long is a cricket match?



...ahhh! You don't know what a  can of worms you're  about to open :Wink: 

The short answer is 5 days for what are called 'Test Matches'. Essentially international games. County Championship  matches -  4  days,  local league matches  1 day, and then there  are various  hybrids like  20/20  cricket with sides  limited to 20  overs  (6 balls an over  - no don't ask!)

----------


## day92

What about Dominoes or Bocce Ball as an Olympic Sport

----------


## martindwilson

ballroom dancing,zumba extreme,spinning,campanology marathon,cribbage. the list of pointless non sports is endless

----------


## Paul

Golf is going to be an Olympic sport in 2016.  I agree that it's too long an event for the Olympics (even though I used to teach it for a living).  Soccer (cough, Football) is too, IMO.  If you can't finish the competition in under 5 minutes (except for maybe ties), it's too long.  That leaves out Yahtzee and some crossword puzzles as events in the future.

The wrestling/grappling/wrasslin' deal reminds me of the South Park episode dealing with the whole situation.  Those boys are entertaining.   :Wink:

----------


## Mordred

I think I would be partial to some crazy-eights-countdown.  There should also be a spoons competition as the danger of it is sooooo exiting! :Confused:

----------


## martindwilson

football is only 90 mins and far more entertaining than  95% of the other so called sports, tennis usually take longer

----------


## ChemistB

Then you get into the whole; what's a sport and what's a hobby or a game philosphy.  Any sort of dancing, not a sport, cribbage, dominos, not a sport.
Bowling, darts, golf?  Car racing of any sort?

I'd add Ultimate Frisbee (hugely organized in USA colleges) as a deserving sport
and Lacrosse, one of my favorite sports.

---------- Post added at 09:18 AM ---------- Previous post was at 09:14 AM ----------

I'd also give a thumbs up to Bocce ball but that probably brings croquet.

----------


## Pete_UK

> ... but that probably brings croquet.



I loved playing croquet when I was at university, but rarely get to play it now. One of the few sports where men and women can play on an equal footing.

Pete

----------


## Whizbang

I think there should be more combat related sports.  There should be Jousting, thirty-eight types of weapons combat (with appropriate protection, of course), mixed martial arts, Boxing, Ninja Warrior (though not technically combat), knife throwing, paintball, Bloody Knuckles (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bloody_Knuckles), all the Scottish Games, etc.

----------


## ChemistB

I like the idea of Ninja Warrior or some other obstacle type event.  There's a number of martial arts and boxing events already.  Scotish and lumberjack games would be an interesting addition.

----------


## day92

I'm not a big fan of cycling but just watched indoor cycling for the first time and it was very exciting. I don't really understand the team cycling but still exciting.

----------


## martindwilson

@day92 well there is this group of blokes/women and they pedal really fast.

----------


## Cutter

While wearing funny hats!

----------


## Russell Dawson

My wife just said conkers, but I won't take it personally.

----------


## roki4

> In Canada, people just wanted to get in out of the cold.



Sporting venues were much warmer than igloos.  :Wink:

----------


## Richard Buttrey

> I'm not a big fan of cycling but just watched indoor cycling for the first time and it was very exciting. I don't really understand the team cycling but still exciting.



The one I don't understand is the man on a bike in front of the  Keirin.  
Is he a French onion seller who has dropped his string of onions somewhere  - or  maybe a  Dominos  pizza delivery man that's lost  his  way.    :Smilie:

----------


## daddylonglegs

I was outraged

The Brits have been so dominant that those [Joke]conniving foreigners[/Joke] have resorted to blatant cheating, installing motors on their bikes - fortunately Lord Chris was able to outsprint him even so........

----------


## NBVC

I'm a bit upset about how the Canada's Women's Soccer (football) was robbed by the referee decisions in semi-finals.  WTF?

----------


## daddylonglegs

> I'm a bit upset about how the Canada's Women's Soccer (football) was robbed by the referee decisions in semi-finals.  WTF?



I didn't see that, what happened?

----------


## NBVC

Many questionable calls... leading to unwarranted penalty kicks, etc...

Here is a summary... http://www.ctvolympics.ca/field-spor...-loss-usa.html

----------


## Paul

Rock, Paper, Scissors would work well as an Olympic sport.  No professionals or Jedi allowed, though.

----------


## ChemistB

Adding Dodge ball, kick ball, Four square (anyone know that one?) and Rockclimbing

----------


## Mordred

My kids play Four Square when they are in school and they love that game.  If you asked my youngest he would agree with all you suggest ChemistB.

----------


## Whizbang

I was a 4-square champ in grade school.  I had a technique down pat of just grazing the bottom of the ball.  This would give it a backward spin.  When the ball went into someone's square, it would promptly stop forward momentum or even bounce backwards.  Threw 'em every time.  I wasn't quite as good at getting a sideways spin on it, but when I did, it was a neat trick.

What about Red Rover?  That'd be a great team sport to add.

Duck, duck, goose?

----------


## NBVC

We used love playing something called "British Tackle"  I don't know why it was called... basically two opposing teams lined up at opposite ends of the field and ran towards each other trying to tackle down each other... these people were out, and whoever made it to the opposite sides would repeat until there was a winner... several bruises and nose bleeds from that...

----------


## ChemistB

Sounds brutal NBVC.  We played Scat.  Everyone except 1 is at one end of field and has to  run to safety on other end.  Person who is "it" stands in the middle of the field and says "Scat".  Then everyone runs to the far end of the field.  "It" has to tag (or grab the flag if it's organized) of whomever they can.  Then those people are "it" also.  Soon the majority are in the middle of the field chasing the fastest and most agile.

----------


## martindwilson

you should try "freckles" guaranteed to make you beat an olympian over 10 feet or so

----------


## Kyle123

Yeah we to play British Bulldog, which was similar to British Tackle; but there were 'bulldogs' who tried to tackle everyone as they ran side to side, you then became a bulldog if you were tackled. I seem to remember that the bulldogs could choose one person to run on their own each round, it definately got a bit heavy. lol I guess that's probably why it's been banned in all the schools now!

----------


## JapanDave

> Yeah we to play British Bulldog, which was similar to British Tackle; but there were 'bulldogs' who tried to tackle everyone as they ran side to side, you then became a bulldog if you were tackled. I seem to remember that the bulldogs could choose one person to run on their own each round, it definately got a bit heavy. lol I guess that's probably why it's been banned in all the schools now!



Yeah we used to play that.

----------


## Mordred

How about thumb wrestling and slaps?  There's always the fun "don't blink while staring" game too!

----------

